
5G Network Architecture – A High-Level Perspective [pdf] - octosphere
https://www.huawei.com/minisite/hwmbbf16/insights/5G-Nework-Architecture-Whitepaper-en.pdf
======
slovette
I just skimmed this, but it seems to be yet another marketing piece covered in
technical jargon to tell a “world changing” story. It does not, however, say
anything about 5G coverage differences from 4G, how the physical
infrastructure is deployed or it’s practicality to coverage and usability by
the end devices that are the underlining support to this revolution.

~~~
godelmachine
I see there any doc/ site / book which you have seen that covers 5G properly?

~~~
slovette
So far, no. Though, I haven’t made much of an effort to seek it out. I help
run an ISP with a WISP department, so we get to play with RF from 600 MHz to
84 GHz a lot. I have yet to see any “tech” article stop the bullshit and
reference the obvious: MM wave doesn’t penetrate thick rain at any sort of
distance let alone buildings. It’s also not very good at multiple client
handling as to keep the bandwidth they’re touting, you need a lot of dedicated
spectrum per client.

I haven’t seen anything to address this point. Which means they’re doing the
same shit cable companies do with the whole “up to” crap. Sure, it’ll do
gig... if you’re standing directly under the AP nested in some light post or
telephone pole (OMG, “smart” street lamps?? Our city is so progressive!), in
plain site of the thing and be the only one there.

Personally, and like I said, I don’t seek out documentation to be proven wrong
here; but I see 5G’s _real_ revolution to be the secret sauce to the OneWeb or
Starlink satellite ambitions; or at least I hope it to be.

Anyhow, as you can tell, I’m a little edgy with all this 5G stuff. All the
bullshit about it is spreading false information to people who need/have to be
factually educated. Lots of rural areas passing up broadband plans that are
real for the promise of “smart” 5G street lights and all the “coolness” it
gives politicians come re-elections. Meanwhile, the solution isn’t real,
broadband stays monopolistic and progress stagnates.

There’s a lot to 5G on the software side I’m intentionally not mentioning
here. But, that’s not the part of 5G people are salivating over.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
> OMG, “smart” street lamps?? Our city is so progressive!

Already got them, kinda. They are radio controlled which allow for them to be
for granular controlled to reduce power usage and thus money.

It’s all good until the system fails and almost everyone is left without any
street light (the main road still we’re lit as they were on a different
profile or something but all the other streets were in darkness until around
midnight. I’ve only noticed the single failure in the years it has been
running though)

~~~
slovette
I’m specifically referencing street lamps that are being prototyped and shown
off at conferences with embedded 5G RF chips in them.

Anything to aid in power conservation is something I’d go for and not mock.
Maybe needs some improvement as you mention, but not an idea I’d treat so
harshly as above. Haha.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Oh I know. I was just having a giggle about “smart all the things”.

The radio control street lights have mainly been a success. As I say only one
failure in my area that I know of but when they do fail, it fails
spectacularly.

